# My first wiggle



## EddieT (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi all,

new here so thought I'd do my first proper post after the intro.

ok, it's not my first wiggle I've had the barista express for nearly a year but I'm slowly getting a bit better at latte art. Was quite pleased with this one but still struggle a bit controlling the wiggle - I think I tend to panic half way through.

any advice on making a wider, more uniform and straight wiggle?

Eddie


----------



## Mike B (Dec 27, 2019)

@EddieTI'm no expert despite working on my latte art skills for about 2 years now, but looking at this I'd say - try angling the cup a bit more steeply when Integrating the milk then you can start pouring the patter earlier. This should result in a larger pattern appearing. Straightness and centredness are two aspects I'm really working on. Try and keep everything square and really focus on the angle of the cup and where you're pouring. I snap a quick photo of things which I produce and find ok and then I can see where I still need to work and where I'm making progress. Enjoy the process and be patient with yourself. 
I've attached a photo here. As you can see I've still got a long way to go


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

Over the years I've come to realise that practise is the only secret to latte art.

Oh, and confidence. Pour confident, dont be shy to lean the jug into it. Oh, and the bigger (and flatter) the mug, the easier it is to practise.


----------



## EddieT (Oct 27, 2020)

Mike B said:


> @EddieTI'm no expert despite working on my latte art skills for about 2 years now, but looking at this I'd say - try angling the cup a bit more steeply when Integrating the milk then you can start pouring the patter earlier. This should result in a larger pattern appearing. Straightness and centredness are two aspects I'm really working on. Try and keep everything square and really focus on the angle of the cup and where you're pouring. I snap a quick photo of things which I produce and find ok and then I can see where I still need to work and where I'm making progress. Enjoy the process and be patient with yourself.
> I've attached a photo here. As you can see I've still got a long way to go
> 
> View attachment 47467


 Cheers Mike, will give it a go. All a journey isn't it, and one that probably never ends! Yours looks great 👍


----------



## EddieT (Oct 27, 2020)

arellim said:


> Over the years I've come to realise that practise is the only secret to latte art.
> 
> Oh, and confidence. Pour confident, dont be shy to lean the jug into it. Oh, and the bigger (and flatter) the mug, the easier it is to practise.


 Yeah confidence is interesting. My wife distracted me the other day and I half carried on pouring without thinking too much and it turned out pretty good!!!

luckily, this is something I'm happy to practice every day 😬


----------



## InfamousTuba (Feb 5, 2020)

Practice is definitely the most important part.

Also do you wiggle with your wrist or your whole forearm?

I find I always get a cleaner pattern by wiggling with my wrist locked and moving from my elbow instead, although a lot of these things can be down to the individual


----------



## EddieT (Oct 27, 2020)

InfamousTuba said:


> Practice is definitely the most important part.
> 
> Also do you wiggle with your wrist or your whole forearm?
> 
> I find I always get a cleaner pattern by wiggling with my wrist locked and moving from my elbow instead, although a lot of these things can be down to the individual


 Hmm I'd never really thought about it to be honest, my wrist I think. Will give the elbow technique a try!

definitely need to just practice, practice.


----------



## InfamousTuba (Feb 5, 2020)

It feels a bit steadier for me which helps with my rhythm while wiggling, also it seems to have stopped my wrist from getting as sore while doing a lot of pouring. But yeah just practice and you will get there, also experimenting with some different cup shapes to make things easier.


----------

